# What to do when the weathers bad in CY?



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

I mean when its raining etc, what is there to do in the island undercover etc?

Would love suggestions for my first winter here


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> I mean when its raining etc, what is there to do in the island undercover etc?
> 
> Would love suggestions for my first winter here


As we rarely get day after day of awful weather it isnt really a big problem.
We tend to get a day or two of heavy rain with occassional sunny spells in bewteen then we get some nice weather again.
Mind you at the moment it is bucketing down, I dont remember such heavy rain for the past two or 3 years.
After the rain it is always so fresh and we like to go out for a drive and enjoy watching the countryside getting greener and the fabulous wildflowers springing up.
If you do want things to do when it is raining you will find most hotels have fitness centres that you can join, with indoor swimming pools, jacuzzis etc.
There is also a branch of the UKCA in Larnaca I believe and they will have all sorts of activities to keep you busy.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> I mean when its raining etc, what is there to do in the island undercover etc?
> 
> Would love suggestions for my first winter here


Do you mean in Larnaca or island wide? There are a number of good museums in Larnaca eg Pierides Museum, Larnaca Fort. 

But as Veronica says usually we have showers and it doesn't cause that much of a problem. Also, its not usually that cold when it rains so you can just carry on. 

If you are planning to drive anywhere a rainy day is good because many Cypriots don't go out when it rains and will pull over onto the hard shoulder at the first drops of rain on the windscreen!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Do what you would do in UK, go to the Cinema, there are several that have films in English, or light the fire, open a bottle of wine and watch an old movie on the TV ( or DVD) As I write this we have rain pouring down for the second day, and more is promised.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Sit back with a Keo or brandy sour and think never mind things could be worse - I could still be in Britain!!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> I mean when its raining etc, what is there to do in the island undercover etc?
> 
> Would love suggestions for my first winter here


Ten pin bowling? There's an alley at Oroklini.


----------

